# combine harvester



## Redbullfairy

Hello 
I'd like to know how you would translate 'I've got a brand new combine harvester', as in the song of the same name by the Worzels.

Thank you!


----------



## OldAvatar

It sounds awful in Romanian...

_Am o (combină) recoltatoare nou-nouţă._


----------



## mikey21

Indeed. However you can make it sound decent by dropping "recoltătoare".

"Am o combină nou-nouţă" is Romanian, but this doesn't specify that it's a harvester.

I'd go with "am o combină agricolă nou-nouţă". Sounds like Romanian and it also specifies that it's a harvester.


----------



## OldAvatar

mikey21 said:


> I'd go with "am o combină agricolă nou-nouţă". Sounds like Romanian and it also specifies that it's a harvester.



Combina poate fi _treierătoare_ sau_ recoltatoare_. Asta este _recoltatoare_.


----------



## Redbullfairy

Haha thank you- one day I hope the Worzels sing the whole song in Romanian :-D


----------



## mikey21

OldAvatar said:


> Combina poate fi _treierătoare_ sau_ recoltatoare_. Asta este _recoltatoare_.



Ok, adevărul e că eu nu am interacţionat cu lumea de la ţară (mai deloc) şi nici nu sunt documentat, dar din câte ştiam eu, acelaş utilaj realizează ambele operaţiuni; aka nu ştiam faza asta.


----------

